# Smartflex - A step backward?



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

I've been using the same kernel for a week now. I've spent probably 4 days with smartflex on and 3 with it off. In those 3 days with it off, my phone seems more responsive and fluid and battery life is roughly the same. I wish I had made a chart of some sort to give results but does anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## bencozzy (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes smart reflex was a dumb idea. Puts a lot of strain and limits on the CPU.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Mmhmm it really does slow it down in my case. I've had it disabled for a month now and never run into any problems


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I am interested to learn more. I am under the impression that smart reflex is beneficial up to 1350Mhz, but after that is a strain. I really don't know enough about CPU voltages to know if it is beneficial, but it would be an interesting feature article to test this. I would love to see someone test their battery life with and without smart reflex on for like a week at a time so that the kernel has enough time to settle. Maybe even test it with smart reflex off at different undervolt settings. I know that every phone is a little different on how it handles CPU freq and voltages, but would still be an interesting read and a good starting point for everyone.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Thats why i like how imo does it. He uses it as a calibration tool, but u can still set voltages,


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> Thats why i like how imo does it. He uses it as a calibration tool, but u can still set voltages,


Probably my favorite feature of LeanKernel. I don't have time to test voltages one by one until I get to a low point, lol. Run "checkv" a few times and I'm good to go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

housry23 said:


> I am interested to learn more. I am under the impression that smart reflex is beneficial up to 1350Mhz, but after that is a strain. I really don't know enough about CPU voltages to know if it is beneficial, but it would be an interesting feature article to test this. I would love to see someone test their battery life with and without smart reflex on for like a week at a time so that the kernel has enough time to settle. Maybe even test it with smart reflex off at different undervolt settings. I know that every phone is a little different on how it handles CPU freq and voltages, but would still be an interesting read and a good starting point for everyone.


I agree with some sort of test but there are far too many variables to get a true, or accurate, test. The only constants in the test would be the owner of the phone, the rom, and kernel. Usage & signal which are the biggest drains could never be measured accurately or with any consistency to get a decent test. My usage varies drastically from day to day let-lone how it would vary week to week. Conceptually the test is a great idea but it would be a logistical nightmare. Also keep in mind that even if one was able to perform said test it would only be relevant to that person's phone not everyone's due to manufacturer defects and the environment the phone is kept in.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I honestly think it is a step backward. Having worked with kernels for a year an a half (10 devices), I have never seen aNything like it in the HTC kernels that I've devved for

In theory, the smartreflex calibration is a great idea, but it has its flaws.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## amplified (Jan 20, 2012)

BlackDobe said:


> I agree with some sort of test but there are far too many variables to get a true, or accurate, test. The only constants in the test would be the owner of the phone, the rom, and kernel. Usage & signal which are the biggest drains could never be measured accurately or with any consistency to get a decent test. My usage varies drastically from day to day let-lone how it would vary week to week. Conceptually the test is a great idea but it would be a logistical nightmare. Also keep in mind that even if one was able to perform said test it would only be relevant to that person's phone not everyone's due to manufacturer defects and the environment the phone is kept in.


Good points, also do not believe the kernel will actually 'settle' anymore in three weeks than it was two hours and a few resets later (just saying  want to say this may just fall under the Android forum myth catagory

*tralala 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I turn it off in Francos app with every kernel I use. Makes a big difference.


----------



## kingkurmudgeon (Feb 19, 2012)

Very interesting stuff, would really like to see some more kernel devs weigh in on this.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Yeah I turn it off in Francos app with every kernel I use. Makes a big difference.


Just tried this using Franco's kernel and app and the second I disables it I could tell there was a minor increase in performance. Thanks for the heads up y'all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

